# Nagios check_http with SSL no longer works

## richard.scott

Hi,

I have been using Nagios since 2002 and I'm having a problem with the check_http plugin since a recent upgrade.

I have just upgraded to net-analyzer/nagios-plugins-1.4.14 and I am using this as my check command running from the command line to test:

```
/usr/lib/nagios/plugins/check_http --ssl -I 192.168.101.102 -p 8443 --linespan --ereg=Redirecting -H www.website.com
```

I get this error message:

```
14113:error:140773F2:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:sslv3 alert unexpected message:s23_clnt.c:596:
```

If I don't use the "-H" argument then all is ok.... and if I downgrade to net-analyzer/nagios-plugins-1.4.13-r1 it works just fine with the "-H" command.

Any ideas what's wrong apart from a Nagios Bug?

EDIT: ok, this works fine on www.ebuyer.com using -H, but on my local Tomcat system it errors  :Sad: 

Rich

----------

## dertobi123

Maybe it's a certificate mismatch? I've checked several SSL enabled sites using the 1.4.14 check_http and can't reproduce this.

----------

## richard.scott

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Maybe it's a certificate mismatch? I've checked several SSL enabled sites using the 1.4.14 check_http and can't reproduce this.

 

It's a self signed certificate.... it works fine with a commercial certificate, but when you sign them yourself it dies.

----------

